# Schlauch der AiO undicht



## EX-Buzz (29. Februar 2020)

Kurz und knapp, der Schlauch meiner RTX 2080  Super Waterforce ist undicht, da ich beim abschneiden eines Kabelbinders unvorsichtig war. 

Nun ist guter Rat teuer, genau wie es die Karte  gewesen ist. 

Erste Frage:

Kann man diese Schläuche irgendwie wechseln?

Zweite Frage:

Wenn die Schläuche nicht zu wechseln sind, kann man die irgendwei abdichten?

Dritte Frage:

 Kann ich den Kühlblock der Karte wechseln und eine AiO einbauen, die unter die Aorus abdeckung passt, damit ich RGB weiter nutzen kann?

Vierte Frage:

Wenn 1, 2 und 3 nicht funktionieren, was kostet mich eine Wakü die nur die GPU kühlt? 


Danke vorab.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Februar 2020)

Wechseln kann man die eigentlich fast immer, wenn auch manchmal nicht so einfach. Und Flicken kann man auch viele Schläuche, nicht aber einen ggf. vorhandenen Überzug.

Zum Glück hast du kein (großes) Bild vom Schlauch bzw. der Unfallstelle gepostet, sonst könnte man eventuell etwas genauer spekulieren...


----------



## EX-Buzz (29. Februar 2020)

Erstmal danke für deine Hilfe.

 Ich hab versucht ein Foto zu machen, aber der Schnitt ist unter dem ummantelten Schlauch. Um auch nur ansatzweise etwas zu sehen, müsste ich das ganze Geflecht abschneiden und dann würde man einen ca. 1mm langen schnitt erkennen, aus dem grüne Flüssigkeit raustropft. Erste Idee war, nen Fahradflicken zu nehmen, dann ist zwar die Optik total im Eimer, aber die Funktion soweit. Am liebsten wäre mir ein wechseln des Schlauches.


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Februar 2020)

ich wollte mir mal die Karte etwas genauer anschauen aber deine Karte gibt es so nicht. Es gibt eine 2080 Super Waterforce mit 8gb , aber keine ti als Super waterforce. Als ti gibt es nur eine Extreme Waterforce. 
Ich dachte vielleicht kann man da etwas erkennen ob fittings vorhanden sind, ob man irgendwas erkennen kann was auf tauschbar hindeutet. Aber wie gesagt , die Karte gibt es so nicht


----------



## EX-Buzz (29. Februar 2020)

Ich habe es geändert es ist die non Ti..... mea culpa


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (29. Februar 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob das hält aber im ersten moment würde ich es mit Sekundenkleber probieren damits nicht weitertropft.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Februar 2020)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ich hab versucht ein Foto zu machen, aber der Schnitt ist unter dem ummantelten Schlauch.


Trotzdem wäre irgendein Bild immer noch besser als kein Bild - denn die im Netz zeigen noch weniger - gerade im Bereich wo die "Anschlüsse" sitzen.

Vielleicht wäre auch eine Möglichkeit den Schlauch an der Stelle komplett zu durchtrennen, und einfach ein Kupplung einzubauen, oder einen simplen Schlauchverbinder einzusetzen, zb. sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder aus Kunststoff/POM:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Teil kostet vielleicht 50 Cent. Und je nachdem wie man den Schlauch an der Stelle wieder verbindet, könnte man die Stelle zb. mit Schrumpfschlauch verstecken, den es auch noch in allen möglichen Farben gibt. Oder man meldet sich beim Händler/Hersteller, und fragt nach einer Lösung. Da bekommst du mit etwas Gück (die Karte war ja nicht gerade billig) vielleicht ein passendes Ersatzteil samt Anleitung -und vielleicht sogar umsonst, oder gegen Portokosten...


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. März 2020)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das hält aber im ersten moment würde ich es mit Sekundenkleber probieren damits nicht weitertropft.



mach das bloß nicht.. Sekundenkleber wird hart wie Kunststoff , Gummi aber ist flexibel , erstens hält Sekundenkleber auf Gummi nur sehr schlecht und wie schon gesagt das zeug wird hart. Schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit wird dir der Sekundenkleber abbröckeln. Fang mit so nem Misst erst gar nicht an 

Das weitere Problem wird auch sein, weißt du wieviel Flüssigkeit verloren gegangen ist ? War es nur ein Tropfen ist es egal , war es aber etwas mehr dann hast du jetzt Luft im Kreislauf. Klebst du das ganze dann einfach zu, selbst wenn es irgendwie dicht sein sollte könnte es dann Probleme geben.


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

Kann zwar jetzt zu der Grafikkarte auch nichts konkretes zu sagen, da sie mir auch nicht bekannt ist, aber solche Schläuche sind oft drauf geklebt oder drauf geschweißt. Zumindest lassen sie sich in der Regel gut von dem Stutzen schneiden und dann ein neuen Schlauch drauf  ziehen. Die Möglichkeit mit so einer Kupplung wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Aber wenn ein Schlauch sauber drauf gemacht werden kann ist es besser.

Man muss nur manchmal mit den Stutzen aufpassen, da sie beim losschneiden des Schlauches nicht abbrechen.

Ein neuer Schlauch kann dann einfach daraufgesteckt werden und mit Kabelbinder oder kleinen Schelle fest gemacht werden.
Die Kühler haben in der Regel auch eine kleine Schraube irgendwo versteckt mir verbaut. Oft sitzen sie unter irgendwelche Garantiesiegel, da das öffnen zum Garantie Verlust führen würde und hierüber wird der Kreislauf dann im ausgebautem Zustand wieder aufgefüllt.

Mit einem custom Loop musst du mit etwa 300 Euro rechnen.
Der Kühler würde ja schon 150 Euro kosten. Es seiden du kannst den Kühler der AIO irgendwie übernehmen, dann sind es nur noch an die 150-200 Euro.


----------



## Abductee (1. März 2020)

Da wärs billiger einen dicken Luftkühler auf die Karte zu montieren.


----------



## EX-Buzz (1. März 2020)

Danke für die Antworten.

Bevor ich den Schlauch aufschneide, warte ich erstmal das Ticket bei Gigabyte ab, mal schauen was die so sagen. Hab es jetzt provisorisch umwickelt, damit erstmal nichts mehr raustropft, bisb jetzt sind da villeicht 5 Tropfen rausgekommen.

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, ein einfaches Wechseln der Schläuche ist also nicht möglich. 

Bilder hänge ich mal ran.


----------



## Fox2010 (1. März 2020)

Das ist wirklich ärgerlich, würde das Teil beim Hersteller reparieren lassen falls möglich und nicht zu teuer.
Das Klebeband wird aber auch nicht sehr viel bringen, nehme an der Stoff saugt auch etwas Wasser und Wasser sucht sich immer seinen weg. Es könnte sich den weg runter zum schlauch suchen wenn die Pumpe druck erzeugt da dein Klebeband nur über der Ummantelung nicht aber dem schlauch selber ist.

Im schlimmsten fall Schlauchverbinder womit man die Karte später nur unter großem Verlust wieder verkaufen kann oder einen Luft-kühler bzw. richtigen Wasserkühlkörper drauf was auch nicht billig wird.


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

Reparieren kann der Hersteller jedenfalls, wahrscheinlich könnte man auch selbst reparieren wenn die Grafikkarte dazu zerlegt wird, aber dann erlöscht auch die Garantie. Dafür war die Grafikkarte zu teuer, ich würde mich daher auch mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2020)

Komisch, unter dem Klebeband scheinen Rillen wie bei einem Kunststoffschlauch zu sein, aber auf den anderen Schläuchen im Bild ist eine Gewebeummantelung zu sehen. 

Bei einem Kunststoffschlauch könnte so eine Reparatur länger halten, da das "Plastik" sich nicht voll Flüssigkeit saugt. Bei einer Gewebeummantelung wäre die Reparatur "gefährlicher", da wie schon erwähnt der eigentliche Schlauch weiterhin undicht ist, und die Flüssigkeit durch das Gewebe weiterhin austritt - und seitlich einen Ausgang aus dem Klebeband sucht (wo es dann irgendwann tropfen wird).


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

Wenn dann würde ich den Schlauch schon komplett austauschen.

Habe mal ein Video dazu gesehen, da waren die Anschlüsse auch auf den Tüllen geklebt oder verschweißt und die konnte man runter schneiden. Nur muss dann Kabelbinder oder Schellen verwendet werden damit der Schlauch nicht abrutschen kann, da die Anschlüsse keine Überwurfmuttern haben. Aber ohne die Grafikkarte zu zerlegen kann man nichts konkretes dazu sagen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (1. März 2020)

Das der Schlauch solche Rillen drunter hat, habe ich auch erst gemerkt, als es zu spät war. Genau solch eine Rille hab ich beschädigt.  Es scheint ein Gummischlauch zu sein, der in diesen Geriffelte übergeht und ist mit einem Gewebeschlauch ummantelt ist. Ticket bei Gigabyte läuft, mal schauen was dabei raus kommt. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn gewünscht.

Sollte das mehr als nen Hunderter kosten, werde ich gleich auf Custom WaKü umsatteln und das ganze unter "Erfahrung" verbuchen müssen. Hab mir jetzt was zusammen gestellt und werde das dann mal zur Disskusion stellen.


----------

